
This Is How the World Gets Sick - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/3068949/the-next-deadly-global-viral-pandemic
======
DrScump
Wow, Fastcompany now goes above and beyond in obnoxious video forcing.

Not only does it have an autostart video, but _even after manually pausing_
the video, it resumes _every time you scroll_ the article. Yay.

[Update: reloading the page within a browser context doesn't force the video
again in that session... but it _does_ slap 29 trackers on the page load.
_Twenty-Nine_.]

